# Sister wants a Mini Cooper. Any differences between 2008 and 2009?



## nukezero (Sep 7, 2008)

Sister wants a Mini Cooper. Any differences between 2008 and 2009?

she's looking for a 2 door coupe, hard top. non-S model.

she wants basically premium package, navigation , and automatic transmission


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

nope! but cabrio, yes!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

nukezero said:


> Any differences between 2008 and 2009?


A couple of color changes. Astro Black and Lightning Blue were replaced with Horizon Blue and Midnight Black.

UK market cars saw pricing and package changes. Summary: A/C is now standard and most prices went up.

There is a new 'Graphite' special edition for the Mini Cooper. It a pack of options including Dark Silver Metallic paint normally reserved for the Cooper S. I don't know if there are plans to introduce this package in the US.

Newer MINI's may include some engineering revisions that are not publicaly announced.


----------

